# Pigeon Needs Home in St. Louis



## stella1609 (Oct 12, 2016)

I have a white homing pigeon who needs a home because we are moving across country for my job. She doesn't handle cars well and I don't want to put her through the stress of the move. She's very healthy, happy, and friendly. Once she is settled in she will lay you two eggs once a month and spend a lot of her time sitting on them. She will come with all of her things to the right person (please have bird experience and a vet reference, or be a registered rescue). Her name is Pidge.

She needs a home within about an hour of St. Louis--again I really don't want to put her through a long car ride.


----------



## cwebster (Dec 11, 2010)

Gorgeous bird! Hope she gets a really wonderful home. Sounds lovable and very loved.


----------



## Joshuats99 (Oct 17, 2016)

Hello! I'm an easy 30 minute drive from downtown St. Louis, and I've got an empty nest box in the "attic" of my bantam coop that I've been waiting to find a resident for. Let me know about details if you want to set this thing up!


----------



## cwebster (Dec 11, 2010)

Great! Please take good care iof that lovely bird! What a sweet cutie!


----------

